
Where to Live If You Want the Highest Salary and Disposable Income - treydey
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-20/send-your-cvs-to-san-francisco-as-zurich-toppled-in-city-survey
======
Varqu
It seems like the data isn't that accurate, if you look at Software Developers
salaries on:
[https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/All/Zurich](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/All/Zurich)
(and account for 25% taxes) you would end up with ~6800 USD.

And Software Developers in Zurich earn around the average salary:
[https://www.payscale.com/research/CH/Job=Software_Engineer/S...](https://www.payscale.com/research/CH/Job=Software_Engineer/Salary/8d55ae7f/Zurich)

------
duxup
They mention renting an apartment and then another chart is about:

"Based on cab rides, dinner/lunch for two at a pub or diner, soft drinks, two
movie tickets and a couple of beers"

This seems a bit haphazard.

